# Newbie (:



## ashleigh (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello evryone 
Im new here and was just wondering if anyones got some tips on how to use it properly lol :blush:
Today i went back to the reptile shop to stock up on pinkies took my corn with me and the reptile man said to move him up to fuzzies, but im not sur wether it was the right thing to do ?:S hes about 2ft long and about 1" wide any suggestions ?


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I find pinkies are only suited to hatchlings.
Sources say the food can be around the same width as the snake's widest point.
I'd suggest browsing Google for snake feeding charts aswell as using the forums!
Link 1 - Sizing guide
Link 2

The Munson Plan - From cornsnakes.com

_"-When they're on single pinks (2-3g), I feed every 5-6 days. (Snake = 4-15g)_
_-Double pinks (3g x 2) every 5-6 days. (Snake = 16-23g)_
_-Small fuzzies (5-7g) every 6-7 days. (Snake = 24-30g)_
_-Regular fuzzies (7-9g) every 6-7 days (Snake = 30-50g)_
_-Hoppers (9-12g) every 6-7 days (Snake = 51-90g)_
_-Weaned (14-20g) every 7 days (Snake = 91-170g)_
_-Adult (20-30g) every 7-x days (Snake = 170+) See below._

_Note: Adult females are fed more frequently than adult males (especially following brumation). Adult females are fed every 7-12 days; adult males are fed every 11-14 days._

_This is by no means scientific, and not all corns will cooperate 100% with the schedule. The weight ranges I gave for the prey and snakes are approximate."_


----------



## moonlightspark (Oct 25, 2008)

At an inch thick id recommend you started on fuzzies or even small mice, they are more far more nutritional which is imporant for a growiung corn. Food items are meant to be the same as, or no larger than the girth( fatness) of the snake which you say is around an inch and i think your corn will have no problem with the next stage up. Perhaps buy afew fuzzies and afew small mice, because if he wolfs down the fuzzies no problem you know you can try a small mouse next time.


----------



## ashleigh (Oct 12, 2008)

What Exactly Is The Girth ? is it when you're looking down at him from left to right ? or is it like from his belly up to his back ?


----------

